# conformation vs working



## ck-k9 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi. I'm looking for a standard poodle and while i know to ask for health clearances and such, I'm noticing the majority of breeders seem to be more involved in conformation than sports. I'm specifically looking for a dog to join our normal dog life , which includes hiking, running, dog disc, dock diving, and other similar activities. how important would it be to find a breeder who claims to breed working/sporting lines? I'm not necessarily looking for a champion, just a dog who will enjoy (and might excel) at such activities.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Poodles as a breed are very athletic and versatile dogs, and there isn't a big divide between show and performance dogs. Many performance breeders also show in conformation. Even hunting poodle lines come from conformation dogs. There is variation in temperament, and with standards you can get quite a bit of variation in drive between different lines. You should be able to find plenty of breeders who put other titles on their dogs. Poodles excel at nosework, obedience, rally, agility, and others. There are a couple facebook groups specifically for performance poodles that I would recommend. They are "Poodles n Performance Sports" and their sister group "Poodle Prospects for Performance Sports." The latter may take a bit to accept you. But they have files specifically for performance breeders you can check out. Poodles from non sport lines can make good performance dogs as well, just so long as you're very clear in communication with your breeder to ensure their lines are a good match for what you're looking for. But personally I'd probably at least look for a breeder with some sort of other titles on their dogs like obedience or rally since it shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

ck-k9 said:


> Hi. I'm looking for a standard poodle and while i know to ask for health clearances and such, I'm noticing the majority of breeders seem to be more involved in conformation than sports. I'm specifically looking for a dog to join our normal dog life , which includes hiking, running, dog disc, dock diving, and other similar activities. *how important would it be to find a breeder who claims to breed working/sporting lines?* I'm not necessarily looking for a champion, just a dog who will enjoy (and might excel) at such activities.


Not important at all in my way of thinking. Both of my poodles enjoy a variety of sports (obedience, rally, agility in the past (my bad knees), tracking). Neither was bred by a "performance" breeder, but they both have champion pedigrees and good builds, and most importantly good temperaments.


----------



## ck-k9 (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks for the responses. We're still researching so this is very helpful.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If you let us know something about the boundaries of your search area there will be suggestions of breeders that will pop up for you.


----------



## ck-k9 (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm in upstate NY so eastern US would be preferable.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

My poodle can hike offleash for 2 hours, then still want to RUUNNNNN!!!! She is also conformation bred, and is often the fastest/most energetic dog in the dog park. I seldom manage to tire her out. 

I would ask, if you like dock diving, if the parents swim, and if the breeder exposes the puppies to water. My one disappointment with Annie is she hates the water. She loves being on the water with me in a boat or canoe, but hates getting her feet wet, and apparently her mom is the same.


----------



## ck-k9 (Apr 30, 2020)

I can't keep my other two (springer and heeler) out of the water! and what you just described is my heeler all the way. There's really no tiring him. The springer can go for hours but once he's done, he likes to curl up and sleep it off.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I’m upstate too, Albany/ Saratoga area. I can’t help with standards, though. I have a mini, and will echo that a conformation line will produce sound dogs overall.

My Gracie is from mostly conformation stock, although some of the breeders pups have excelled in agility, obedience, tricks, etc. I bought Gracie for agility, and she is showing much promise. She is structurally sound, runs like the wind, and most importantly, as Catherine pointed out, her temperament is rock solid. Confident, no strange fears, and loves to work. The first time she was able to do the teeter in her puppy class without assist, she ran up and banged it down like there was no tomorrow...and there was no looking back after that!
In contrast...My sweet rescue poodle, Lily, spent two years getting over her fears of the teeter, and as much as she loves agility, aspects of her temperament have held her back. She’s a rescue and we’ve gone farther than I ever would have imagined, but she does not have the sound temperament Gracie has. 

So yes, build the foundation with a sound structure...but for performance sports, temperament is huge.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Along the east coast then I have two suggestions (don't know what litter plans either of these folks have) one is the breeder of my boy Javelin (the pup in my siggy pic) is Madela Poodles in Connecticut. The other suggestion is Scheherazade in New Jersey. Good luck in your search.



ck-k9 said:


> I'm in upstate NY so eastern US would be preferable.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

For Want of Poodle said:


> My poodle can hike offleash for 2 hours, then still want to RUUNNNNN!!!! She is also conformation bred, and is often the fastest/most energetic dog in the dog park. I seldom manage to tire her out.
> 
> I would ask, if you like dock diving, if the parents swim, and if the breeder exposes the puppies to water. My one disappointment with Annie is she hates the water. She loves being on the water with me in a boat or canoe, but hates getting her feet wet, and apparently her mom is the same.


Everything above matches my experience.


----------



## ck-k9 (Apr 30, 2020)

Carolinek said:


> I’m upstate too, Albany/ Saratoga area. I can’t help with standards, though. I have a mini, and will echo that a conformation line will produce sound dogs overall.


I'm just south of Albany!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Whereabouts CKC-k9? I’m in Clifton Park.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

ck-k9 said:


> I can't keep my other two (springer and heeler) out of the water! and what you just described is my heeler all the way. There's really no tiring him. The springer can go for hours but once he's done, he likes to curl up and sleep it off.


I'm sure there are exceptions, but I think you'll find that poodles have exceptional off switches. They are masterful nappers, especially if taught properly at a young age to settle and self-soothe.

Peggy can play and play, and run and run. She especially loves catching frisbees. But when we get back in the house, she heads straight to somewhere soft for a long snooze. (As I type this, she's snoring at my feet after a 20-minute walk and some sniffing out the car window while we ran errands.)

I would describe poodles as being up for anything....including just lounging on the couch. My last dog (half poodle) was the same.


----------



## ck-k9 (Apr 30, 2020)

Carolinek said:


> Whereabouts CKC-k9? I’m in Clifton Park.


Rens


----------



## poodlelove01 (Sep 14, 2019)

15 years ago I lived in Ballston Lake. Beautiful area. I just don’t miss the winter. Good luck on your search.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck-k9 (Apr 30, 2020)

poodlelove01 said:


> 15 years ago I lived in Ballston Lake. Beautiful area. I just don’t miss the winter. Good luck on your search.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


we're getting a taste of winter this weekend supposedly!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

CKC-k9, you are not far from me! I assume you meant Rensselaer. Ballston Lake is pretty Poodlelove01, but agreed, our winters are long. I broke down and turned the heat back on this morning, it’s in the 30s. But there is nothing prettier than summer and fall in the Northeast. I even like the first couple months of winter, just wish it wouldn’t last so long!


----------

